# Comberton Golf Club



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Would there be any interest in a Golf & Fishing weekend in October (do they fish in October? :lol: )

We have the opportunity of a weekend here

Comberton Golf Club Site

The price would be £10 per night including electric on hard standing pitches.

To get it at this price we would need at least 10 vans booking

The golf course is 18 hole pay and play course

Fishing is free but I think you will need a licence as its on the River Avon.

We would have use of the club house also so no sitting in a cold field in the evenings

If you think you might like this then please post on here and I will get a date set up.

Jacquie


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jaquie

We would be interested in a weekend, might even borrow a set of clubs.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Thats on Bredon Hill ain't it?
We looked at that site a couple of years ago, looks good.

We just spent a week near there, the way it was raining you could have a 'golfishing' rally.

Could be interested if we haven't migrated to Barbados..... :lol:


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

looks good Jaquie.
golf and fishing,im up for that.

cheers chris


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

chrisgreen said:


> looks good Jaquie.
> golf and fishing,im up for that.
> 
> cheers chris


Do you do lessons Chris?

Hows that BIG hole in the ground?


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

getting smaller,and we have now got permission to take out 2 million cube of stone(4 million tons) so will be getting bigger and we are putting back 2.5 million cube of inert waste,my son got a job with us now,and we are both loving it.
bauldy pm your mob number.il ring you.

cheers chris


----------



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

Dawn and I would be interested depending on which dates in October as we are busy towards the end.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I could be tempted for a game of golf.   Sounds great to me! :wink: 

Keith


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I have asked for dates 9th October to 11th October hope this suits everyone and I shall be listing it soon in the rally section

Jacquie


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jaquie

Put our names down please.
We will have to leave Sunday because we have work on the Monday.
Thanks
Chris and Brenda


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oops sorry that should have been 9th to 11th Fri to Sunday :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

9th till the 11th suit's me fine Jacquie.

cheers chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

All listed now boys get and add your names :lol:

Comberton Golf Club

Jacquie


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

thank you Jacquie,done it.


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Jackie, have put our names down. Michael loves his golf, but I might spoil it for him by offering to play with him!


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Do you know what the green fees are for this course and will it be available to play over the weekend as many clubs do have restrictions.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

charlieivan said:


> Do you know what the green fees are for this course and will it be available to play over the weekend as many clubs do have restrictions.


Hi charlievan

I will find out for you within the next week what the fees are and yes I think it will be available to play over the weekend but I will check this with the site also.

Jacquie


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jaquie

Put our names down


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

domannhal said:


> Hi Jackie, have put our names down. Michael loves his golf, but I might spoil it for him by offering to play with him!


I didn't know it was that sort of weekend 

Steve


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

I knew somebody would pick me up on that one  Anyway "Those were the days" :!:


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Would have loved this but George is away playing golf in Portugal on those dates. perhaps next time


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Not many liking golf or fishing then  well never mind you don't have to play golf or fish, I ain't :lol: we do have use of the club house  its all hard standing pitches with electric and very scenic  so could a few more of you join us there PLEASE.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

charlieivan said:


> Do you know what the green fees are for this course and will it be available to play over the weekend as many clubs do have restrictions.


Hi charlievan

I have now got the price for a round of golf at Comberton £10 per round and yes you will be allowed to play 

Now we do need at least 10 vans to attend this rally else we might have to pay more for the camping, so if a few more of you would like to join us there in October it would be appreciated. You don't have to play golf or fish.

Jacquie


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Lady J,

We have put our names down it will be our first rally with you and so we will look forward to meeting you all, is there anything else we need to do.

Regards Bevjohn


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

bevjohn said:


> Hi Lady J,
> 
> We have put our names down it will be our first rally with you and so we will look forward to meeting you all, is there anything else we need to do.
> 
> Regards Bevjohn


Hi Bevjohn

No nothing else needs to be done, just turn up please, look forward to meeting you both there.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming we need at least another 4 but 10 more would be nice :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming?????????? what about all you Welsh lot its not that far from Wales :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## digbywolf (Feb 22, 2008)

hi jaquie,
we would be interested in the golf! !
and also the opportunity to meet other members of this really good web site!
how do we sign up?
regards dave and sheelagh

nb:- we would both want to play golf.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

digbywolf said:


> hi jaquie,
> we would be interested in the golf! !
> and also the opportunity to meet other members of this really good web site!
> how do we sign up?
> ...


Hi Dave & Sheelagh

I see you found your way onto the rally list  well done, look forward to meeting you there

Jacquie


----------



## digbywolf (Feb 22, 2008)

hi jaquie,
yes we did but when they sent the e-mail to confirm the rally i deleted it by mistake so can you confirm we have a place,as this will be are first time we have done this and we are really looking forward to meeting other members of motor home facts! !
regards
dave


----------



## digbywolf (Feb 22, 2008)

hi jaquie,
how many vans are coming so far?

dave


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi digbywolf

Jacquie is out and about at the moment so may not have internet access.

So I have confirmed you on the list, there are 8 vans attending so far, but that will probably go up before the rally.


----------



## digbywolf (Feb 22, 2008)

TA,JENNY.

DAVE


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming????



Jacquie


----------



## digbywolf (Feb 22, 2008)

hi, jaquie,
is the golf rally still a go`er?

regards
dave 8O 8O


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

digbywolf said:


> hi, jaquie,
> is the golf rally still a go`er?
> 
> regards
> dave 8O 8O


Yes Dave at the moment its still on  but we could do with a few more coming :roll:

Still time yet for all you budding golfers to slam your names on the rally list :lol:

You don't have to play if you don't want to though :lol: you can amble around the fields with the dogs, if you haven't got dogs I can lend you 2:lol: or spend a few hours in the club bar 8O :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We could still do with a few more at Comberton it is hard standing pitches there, so no chance of sinking :lol: and there is a bar there  


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still looking a little short on the ground for this rally  its not that far from Wales folks :lol: where are all our Welsh members??? not that I can understand a word you say but it would be nice to see a few of you attending :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Jacqui,

We have confirmed, But I will need to join someone for a round of golf, as Elaine doesn't play.

Anyone that is going and wishes to play and needs a partner, please contact me, on here or over the weekend, rackets will be in the locker.

Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Steve I am sure somebody will wonder round the course with you, although what you want rackets for I don't know I though they were clubs for golf :roll: :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

You've not seen me play !!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I will ask my John sounds like you might be well matched :lol: mind you he don't know one end from the other of a golf club :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

All you need to know about a golf club, is
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. its usually warm, and there is a bar !!


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> Jacqui,
> 
> We have confirmed, But I will need to join someone for a round of golf, as Elaine doesn't play.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

I am in the same position as you in that my other half does not play golf although she is attending the weekend.

My bats will be in the van and would be willing to partner you if required! 

Keith


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sounds like a plan,

We will be there after 5 pm, on the Friday, I will look you up and we can decide when we want to have a round.

Cheers


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh good that's that sorted Steve has someone to play with :lol: you won't be able to miss Keith Steve he's head and shoulders bigger than anybody else:lol:

Anymore of you going to join us at Comberton?????????


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Still plenty of room at Comberton if a few more would like to join us, and could the unconfirmed please confirm that you are attending a.s.a.p. Thanks

KeiththeBigUn
domannal
bauldy
oxford-wanderer
willygeddit.


Jacquie


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

All done Jacquie!  

If it was not so dark I would be out in the garden practicing........


Keith


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> All done Jacquie!
> 
> If it was not so dark I would be out in the garden practicing........
> 
> Keith


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Get practicing Keith I don't want no balls bouncing of me roof

Ahh come on folks lets be having a few more of you attending you don't have to play golf or fish you know and you can use the bar :wink: 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hello anybody out there :lol: its a nice area you can walk for miles and the van won't sink its hardstanding and electric pitches

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh I see Spacy is joining us now at Comberton well done John but that makes 13 :roll: we need a few more don't want to be unlucky do we :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If anyone wants to linger longer (  ) in the area there is a nice CS in Eckington.
Called Court End Farm its right on the banks of the Avon. Very large field with excellent views of Bredon Hill, good walks and *free* fishing all for £4 p.n. 
No hook ups but you can play with the lock gates when the boaters pass through!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anymore of you coming out to play we still have plenty of room at Comberton

Could the following folks please confirm they will be attending as well. Ta

willygeddit


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We are up to 14 now Bat-21 is joining us  still 2 unconfirmed though and not answering my e.mails either :roll: so I am still looking for a few more of you to join us we do need at least 15 vans attending to have it at the price of £10 per night.

If a few more of you would like to get adding your names to the rally list it would be much appreciated by the rest of us :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well its win one lose one on this rally :roll: :lol: am still looking for a few more of you joining us hard standing pitches, electric, golf, fishing, BAR what more do you want :lol: and all for a tenner a night if we have 15 attending



Jacquie


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*golf/fishing*

Hi ladyJ,
sent you a PM to reserve a definite space for Lin,george ( the dog) and I
so put us down. That should help swell the numbers
Cheers >>>>>>>>Ned


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: golf/fishing*



ned said:


> Hi ladyJ,
> sent you a PM to reserve a definite space for Lin,george ( the dog) and I
> so put us down. That should help swell the numbers
> Cheers >>>>>>>>Ned


Thank you ned your a goodun look forward to seeing you all there  oh and I think you hit the ball with the club although I may be wrong :lol:

Anymore coming???????????????

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anymore up for this rally??? Golf Fishing or just General Lazing about with a trip to the bar :lol: for light refreshment.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just to let you know that the rally will commence at 10am on Friday if you arrive any earlier you will have to sort yourselves out :lol: as I shall still be in bed 8) 

We do still have room for a few more if you want to join us there.

My mobile number is 0753 863 6122 in case you need to contact me there.


Look forward to seeing you all soon.


Jacquie


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Count us in - Sue & Colin. First rally for us, so treat us gently!  

Do you need me to pm you with any further details?

Colin


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

camallison said:


> Count us in - Sue & Colin. First rally for us, so treat us gently!
> 
> Do you need me to pm you with any further details?
> 
> Colin


Hi Colin

Great look forward to seeing you both there and we will be very gentle with you :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh I see we have another joining us at Comberton welcome cobhead look forward to meeting you there.

Anymore late comers then???? before I print me list off



Jacquie


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*comberton*

JACQUIE!!!!

Please could you add us to the list - we need to get out this weekend having been servicing the machine! We would arrive Friday not too late hopefully depending on traffic. When is closing time?

See you then ?

Sundial J&T


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jean and Terry

Just add yourselves to the list here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=241

Jacquie will notice when she prints her list off if not before:lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jean

Glad you can make it if you arrive after Ive gone to bed just park yourselves up where ever you can find a spot :lol: 

For those of you playing golf you can hire a trolly for £2 if you don't want to be humping them in the van.

Gerry has also told me they have just opened up a new function room at the club and he may be able to organise something for us to do Saturday evening, now doesn't that sound promising  



Jacquie


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Comberton*

    
Thanks Jacquie - looking forward to seeing you Friday!

Jean & Terry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We got a full house now with only one on the list showing unconfirmed

willygeddit are you coming or not please???? if you would be so kind to answer my e.mails it would be much appreciated.



Jacquie


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I went for a practice (I need all the practice I can get!  :wink: ) round of golf yesterday.  I have to say that snorkel and flippers should have been worn as it (and I) was so wet! 8O  Still no time wasted practicing as they say. I am of now to dry out by golf bag and shoes! :roll: 

I am looking forward to the weekend much more than I am the M5 on a Friday.

Keith


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Keith,,

Thats unfair, I have not played for 2 years and will be getting the sticks out of the loft shortly.

Hope I got some balls left in the bag ?

Steve


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> Thats unfair, I have not played for 2 years


That's nothing Steve - I haven't played for about ten years - and I was rubbish then. 

I went to look in the shed to see if I had any useable kit this morning just in case and found the golf bags covered in mildew, rotted sweeties in the pockets and clubs in a right old state. 8O

I might bring some clubs along if I can clean things up in time, you'll need someone to thrash won't you? :wink:

Or maybe I should try fishing?......................

Anyone ever tried clubbing fish to death with a rusty 3 wood?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Well we have landed at Comberton and the suns out at the moment  
although rain is forecast for tomorrow  but should be ok for Saturday & Sunday, we can but hope.

As you travel down the lane to the Golf course be very careful you do not miss the turning into the course it is somewhat covered by trees :roll: lane is quite narrow as well so take your time. Once you have turned into the drive follow road down into the bit that says caravans do not go into Golf course entrance.

There are no bins here :roll: so be prepared to take your rubbish home with you (I wasn't told about this so I do apologise for this)

The Club House is very nice and they do breakfasts at the weekend. No mucky shoes allowed in the club.

The earlier you can get here the better as there are no lights on the site.

See you all tomorrow have a safe journey here.

Jacquie


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, here we are late Sunday morning and packing up after a wonderful, quiet weekend at Comberton.

Thank you Jacquie for organising this, our first, rally. Can't wait for the next one!

Sue & Colin Allison (and Maisie).


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jacquie another quality rally, so nice to meet different members.

The site is in a great location although the owner could do with some happy pills at least we put a smile on his till  

Thanks again


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Comberton*

 Thanks again Jacquie and John - we had a good run home despite the rain. What a wonderful day Saturday turned out to be and in October too - was that your idea??!! We were very impressed with the site - you certainly know where to find them - we will return. The club breakfast was excellent and so reasonable - another reason for a second visit.
Hope everyone got home safely,
Kind regards
Sundial J & T


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Comberton*



Sundial said:


> Hope everyone got home safely,
> Kind regards
> Sundial J & T


Well we're home safely Terry after a rather pleasant weekend.

Like you, I don't know how Jac finds these sites. :?

This one does have a couple of minor shortcomings but overall well worth a visit and superbly organised by Jac as usual. It was nice to meet all those old friends who came along and similarly pleasant to see several new faces. I hope all the newcomers enjoyed the weekend as much as we did.

Just making me miserable because there doesn't appear to be anything else much in the pipeline until New Year.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all for turning up and making it a very pleasant weekend, what a nice bunch you all were  sorry about the rain this morning that wasn't ordered  the sun finally came out just as we were leaving :roll:

I have started a photo album so if you have any piccys please add them to it.

Comberton Piccys

Look forward to seeing you all again soon, well as soon as we have sorted something out for November 8O as New year is all booked up now.

Jacquie


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Jacquie,

Thanks for a really great weekend,the location was stunning and it was great to meet all the other members.Hope to see you again soon.

Regards Bevjohn.(Alan/Eirwen)


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Jacqui,

Great weekend, thanks for organizing it, and arranging the sun to come out on the Saturday, always nice to play golf when the sun is shining.

It was really nice to put faces to the names on here, hope to meet you all again soon.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jacqui and all,

I have to say that I am depressed at this time.  I have parked the motorhome up and am now sat, sitting at my desk in work (sorry about the use of a four letter word so early in the day)!  :lol: Looking through the photos from the weekend (Thanks Jac) and as with others who have posted I have no plans until New Year! 
8O 

Thanks for a great weekend……..

Keith and Ros


----------



## digbywolf (Feb 22, 2008)

hi jaquie,
it where great :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
whens the next one? (can i do the bingo?)
regards
dave and sheelagh(digbywolf)


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Jacquie and John, Just to say thanks for a great weekend away, nice to see a few new faces and put names to them, pity about the rain on sunday but saturday more than made up for it.

All the best Nigel & Ann,

PS as a none golfer just like to say how much we enjoyed saturdays quiz :twisted: :wink: :wink:


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks to Jacqie for finding/organising the site, the weather, Saturday entertainment.

Good to meet even more friendly people, as well as the ones we'd met already at previous meets. Trouble is remembering names.

Norman 'n Liz


----------

